# Halloween Party Pranks!



## snowfairysjoy (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi, I am having a Halloween Party and i really love playing pranks. Im not good at thinkin them up though and want too know some of your ideas.
I have a large yard, where the party is, and a one story house. There will be a fire and there are many trees and bushes al over my yard.
I can get two maybe three other ppl too help me. I was thinkin of something like ppl goin missing, or such. I dont rly wanna do anything like pre made, set-up things but that may
just be coz i cant think of any good ones. Any Ideas?


----------



## DannyDanger (Sep 17, 2009)

A great one for people going missing can be seen in an episode of "The Hughley's." Scratching your head? It was a show on for like one season. but it's Halloween episode, in a time of tons of Blair Witch parodies, was one of the better ones. Here's a link to the episode online http://www.videobb.com/watch_video.php?v=nc6jaZ0Jeh7E

Basically set up a lame prank that you know people will figure out. That way they are caught off guard cuz they think they all ready caught your prank. Then find a reason to go off on your own, (ie: in the show they took the kids trick or treating and got lost.) Make a video on your phone or any such device as if your just fooling around filming funny stuff, then make it seem as though you are attacked or taken, and have the video still recording. Then have someone else in on the prank go looking for you and find the phone. Have everyone watch the video and then they will be scared when they get to the part of the video where you are taken. Then reveal it was all a prank. 

Kind of elaborate, but it worked really well in the episode and even though I only saw it once, (I plan to rewatch it soon) it left a lasting impression, so its a pretty good prank I think.


----------

